# Best stain for a lodge.



## Jameshow (12 Mar 2022)

Hi I need to stain our now to us lodge 40x20' 

I will be doing a elevation a year starting on the west facing front. 

What do he experts recommend sadolin silkins? Own brand?? 

Balancing performance to price obviously. 

Thanks in advance. 

James


----------



## Alasdair (12 Mar 2022)

I have used sadolin classic and its very good. Easy to apply and lasted so far for 5 years and still ok but now needs a recoat in places. Its used on a timber built Aviary. When I get round to recoating I intend to use Sadolin extra durable. I read that its best to use classic as a base coat first. I have also heard Silkins is very good as well.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Mar 2022)

Yeap I've been looking and think sadolin classic looks the best option tbh.


----------



## Jones (12 Mar 2022)

I've always found the sikkens range to be good quality finishes,both the water and solvent based ones. If you get a spray able stain you could do one elevation an hour and hvlp sprayers don't need much skill.


----------



## Lorenzl (13 Mar 2022)

Jones said:


> If you get a spray able stain you could do one elevation an hour and hvlp sprayers don't need much skill.


Just beware of white garden furniture and cars being nearby. People I know have had to buy their neighbours new garden furniture and another a cut and wax for a car.


----------



## Alasdair (13 Mar 2022)

A friend of mine sprayed his slatted fence and put lovely lines on the nextdoor patio which was brand new and made of expensive sandstone slabs which absorbed the paint. Neigbour wasnt happy as the patio cost over £10,000 and the stain couldn't be removed. There still trying to find a way of paying for the damage.


----------



## Awac (14 Mar 2022)

Eco-Wood Treatment - Harrod Horticultural (UK)


A non-toxic wood preserver which gives a rustic, aged weathered look and only needs applying once sounds like the stuff of dreams to wooden raised bed gardeners and DIY enthusiasts Ð but Eco-Wood Treatment is a reality!Supplied in



www.harrodhorticultural.com




Uk agent.






Eco Wood Treatment | Call (888) 738-5516







ecowoodtreatment.com




Canadian company, videos showing what to expect.

£15 a gallon, can brush or use a garden pump sprayer, one application for life, no peeling, no flaking. Goes on like water so amazing coverage for a gallon. Have promoted this before on here because I have had great results with it. Enjoy.


----------



## Jameshow (14 Mar 2022)

The lodge already has a saldolin tyre stain so I have brought some sadolin classic which I hope will do the job... 

Many thanks James


----------



## Doug71 (14 Mar 2022)

Awac said:


> Eco-Wood Treatment - Harrod Horticultural (UK)
> 
> 
> A non-toxic wood preserver which gives a rustic, aged weathered look and only needs applying once sounds like the stuff of dreams to wooden raised bed gardeners and DIY enthusiasts Ð but Eco-Wood Treatment is a reality!Supplied in
> ...



Where were you 2 weeks ago    









Preserver that turns wood grey?


I have seen a preserver mentioned on here a few times that turns new wood grey giving it an aged look, I want to try it on some garden posts but now I want it I can't find it, I think there was only one supplier? Anybody know what it is called or where I can get it? Thanks, Doug




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Awac (15 Mar 2022)

Doug71 said:


> Where were you 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, work is the curse of the woodworking classes…..

Let me know what you think of it, I think it is a very underrated product in the UK.


----------

